# LeMans Blue vs Sterling Grey U Pick



## dysert (Dec 14, 2003)

Here are some shots of my LeMans Blue M3 next to my son's Sterling Grey Metallic M3. Both are custom colors, but IMHO worth it. I love them both, not sure which one I like best. I definately like his Imola Red interior better than my Black. I tried to get the Blue inserts in my interior but was not able to get them. I did get the rear power shade. I will post more picks of the LeMans Blue tomorrow. It was pretty dirty in these shots but now has 5 coats of Zaino. What do you think?


----------



## dysert (Dec 14, 2003)

*More Pics*

More pics for your pleasure.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Both colors are winners,personally I'd go with the Lemans Blue but would be quite happy with the Sterling Grey.Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Normally I would automatically pick the blue....But that silver is fantastic.

I would have a VERY hard time deciding between them. But those are the two best colors I hve seen on an E46 M3.

Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

LOVE the LMB....especially on the e39 m5


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

I like the Sterling a little more. It's added bonus is it looks cleaner longer as darker colors like the blue will show dirt/water spots/scratches/dings more.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Mika said:


> I like the Sterling a little more. It's added bonus is it looks cleaner longer as darker colors like the blue will show dirt/water spots/scratches/dings more.


That is my vote as well, for the same reasons...LeMans does look good... :eeps:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Me pick? Well, me pick the blue. I have Topaz and the colors are very close.


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

*Colors*

I absolutely love the LeMans Blue and on the M3! That's incredible! How much different/similar is the LeMans Blue and the Mystic Blue?


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Right now I'm trying to decide on a color for a new M3.

LeMans Blue is the color I picked by default, but I'm also wondering how Night Blue looks. These pictures are great...the think I don't like about LeMans Blue is the color reflected in glare...a bit greenish for my taste I think.

In comparison with Mystic Blue, Mystic Blue looks "muddy" and doesn't seem to have as much depth to it.

-Daver


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Both are amazing :thumbup: 


If I had to pick, Id go with the Lemans. There are just too many silver cars out there. :eeps: But both still look great :thumbup:


----------



## alapp (Aug 9, 2005)

*lemans*

I agree... here in Norway everyone buys black og silver... so I'm going to buy order a E90 M sport in Le Mans blue... BUT it's a problem for me that I havent seen det new E90 in this colour.. and probably havent any of you either???
I have Mystic blue at my 3-series year 2003... can anyone tell the differens between mystic blue and lemans blue?


----------

